
Show HN: Evercloud – discover the best business apps - evercloud
There&#x27;s a few decent enterprise app review sites, but as an IT Consutant by trade my startup&#x2F;SME customers were lost in the mist of searching through thousands of similar apps.<p>So I decided to create evercloud (evercloud.co), a simple tool to discover the best business apps. My team and I have put countless hours into research, focus groups, and first-hand testing of apps we promote to be proud of the apps we showcase. I guess you could describe evercloud as an aggregate of the very best apps and tools for startups &amp; SMEs.<p>We&#x27;re also building out our blog (which you can find at the bottom of the homepage). We launched to our personal contacts and customers and we soon got thousands of visitors to v.1 of the site. We stopped the service to start the project from scratch because honestly the site was a mess! We&#x27;re very happy now and hope to build out a product that becomes more and more useful (every day we partner with new companies).<p>We&#x27;re also creating some cool software to accompany this platform, combining AI with a tool to keep track of the apps your company uses, but that&#x27;s a couple months away I&#x27;d say :)<p>Any feedback would be amazing! Thanks for reading
======
fiatjaf
Clickable: [http://evercloud.co/](http://evercloud.co/)

~~~
evercloud
Thanks :)

~~~
fiatjaf
You should post the link directly. And everything else as a comment.

~~~
evercloud
Thanks! Have done this, I think! Wondering if I should now delete this thread

